# Ridgid 342 Internal Pipe Wrench



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone on PZ own/use the Ridgid 342 Internal Pipe Wrench? What's your take on this tool?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I love it doesn't get used a whole lot but it has gotten me out of a couple jams


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I have one, only use it to remove tub strainers. Never thought about using it for anything else. What do you use yours for?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Same thing. It can also be used for other applications.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

On some vandal proof shower heads, or body sprays, the threads are barely sticking out past the finished wall, internal pipe wrenches are a plumber's salvation there.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's ok. I've used it but some tub strainers won't fit it. Thers another one that has a nut you tighten 
It grabs better


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Middle one on the left. Is better in my opinion


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This has worked for me every time...


----------

